# Sternpunkt



## Arbeiter2011 (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab hier ein Hybrid-Motorstarter welchen ich für einen Motor (Dreieck) mit Bremse nutzen will. In der Beschreibung steht: Bremse ist an den Anschluss 4/T2 und den Sternpunkt des Motors anzuschließen. 
Auf deutsch Bremse an Phase L2 (zum Motor)und dem Neutralleiter der im Schaltschrank ist anklemmen oder?!


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde (aber sogar unabhängig vom Motorstarter) in dem Fall (Dreieckschaltung) die Bremse immer mit beiden Anschlüssen vom Schaltschrank kommen lassen - also über eine eigene Versorgung.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Verpolt (14 Juli 2011)

Arbeiter2011 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab hier ein Hybrid-Motorstarter welchen ich für einen Motor (Dreieck) mit Bremse nutzen will. In der Beschreibung steht: Bremse ist an den Anschluss 4/T2 und den Sternpunkt des Motors anzuschließen.
> Auf deutsch Bremse an Phase L2 (zum Motor)und dem Neutralleiter der im Schaltschrank ist anklemmen oder?!



[ Lesefehler / Hirnfehler  ]

Bei Sternschaltung wäre das richtig. Aussenleiter zu Sternpunkt = ~230V

Du hast aber den Motor im Dreieck angeschlossen.

Was für eine Spannung liegt den da an ?


----------



## Arbeiter2011 (14 Juli 2011)

2/T1 = L1 


400V liegen an


----------



## Verpolt (14 Juli 2011)

Arbeiter2011 schrieb:


> 2/T1 = L1



Jo, habs berichtigt. Wird Zeit für'n Urlaub.

Wir schalten 230V aus dem Schrank auf die Bremse. (separates Kabel).


----------

